# Knock it off CNN!!!



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Recently there was a dust storm in Phoenix, AZ. CNN was very quick to call it an "Haboob" after the Arabic designation. Here is what one CNN producer said and a link:

CNN PRODUCER NOTE: These pictures instantly convey the sheer size of the dust storm -- known as a haboob -- as it tumbled over the city. Pielage, a photographer, captured the dramatic size of the huge dust cloud compared with the city from a mountaintop.

CNN iReport Awards

Now, please bear in mind that this happened in Phoenix ARIZONA. The Islamists/Islamophiles at CNN are trying to convince us that we should refer to it as a Haboob. It may be referred to as that in points East, but not here. While I am on my rant, CNN:

my wife wears a scarf, not a Hijaab. 
She does not walk 7 paces behind me.
I cannot have more than one of her at a time. 
I cannot decapitate her because she disrespected me on the phone (really happened in the Northeast).
The Wahabbist Qur'an is divisive and encourages Jihad against non believers using violent means.
The Boston bombers are Chechen terrorists and should be treated as military combatants.
Sharia law should never be tolerated within the sovereign borders of the United States. We have one rule of law established by our constitution.
Peace loving Muslims (and there are many) who do not radicalize their flocks should be left alone to worship as they see fit.
The landing gear from the 757 was placed behind the Islamic Community Center with ropes for a reason. (*not* a peaceful flock and should be observed)
and finally, it is not a Haboob, it is just a dust storm.

Stop trying to convert us one word at a time. Go try and convert the Iranians to a different religion and culture. Might want to say goodbye to the kids first.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I think meteorology is struggling with what to call much of this new or at least severe weather phenonmena.

A straight line wind storm is now a 'Derecho'. I suppose we will see more of these with climate change, and they are not tornadoes, so they need a name. Why a 'Derecho', I have no idea. Now you can see some photos with 3 to 4 funnels coming out of one storm, I imagine those are 'Super Tornadoes'.

Given how often these 'Haboobs' are occurring these days, perhaps we should just call it a 'Dust Bowl'. I imagine we did not have as severe sandstorms here in the US, other than in the Dust Bowl times. What were they called back in the Dust Bowl days. Maybe there is a clever name in the records. I would think the Navajo have a name for dust storms.

I think we will need new names for what we called Hurricanes....and a new way to get the message across in terms of Categories. Hurricane Sandy was a 2 I think, but, did what a 5 typically does. Imagine if Sandy had been a 5! People just didn't consider what a category 2 at high tide would do, when combined with several other weather phenomena.

I'm not religious, so, I'm not sensitive to any conversion subversion, but, I am unlikely to use either term Derecho or Haboob, neither of them seems to capture the nature of the storm.

CNN annoys me more with their 'Breaking News' alerts every 2 minutes. That 'Breaking News' used to mean something, now I just ignore it like I ignore most of what they say because I read it a week ago on the internet. Most of our news is packaged entertainment or propaganda any way. It's amazing what is all going on in the world, that we hear nothing about.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I cant believe you have an issue with diversity in our society you racist American you. You dare you have a desire to preserve the American culture instead of embracing every other culture except you own. You ought to be ashamed.

(*Okay I am just kidding!!!*)

Yeah isnt the drive by media so pathetic these days. Its all the latest rage to be the first one to use a new "cutting edge" term and Lord knows you gotta be the first one to report something and sensationalize the hell out of it beyond all description. Dont we even give out an award for that sorta crap now...I think its called the Pultzer Prize or award, an award that actually used to have some creadibility in days gone by. Of course its stuff like this is the reason why I havent had a TV in years and havent really missed not having one. I wont get into the fact that I can pick up more mexican stations than I can english ones, Ill save that rant for another day...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey, the Nobel Peace Prize used to mean something, but they lost all credibility with me when they awarded it to the Big O before he had done anything. All he did was talk about disarmament. I felt it was a lick in the head to all the out nominees and a kick in he groin to all previous winners.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

You watch CNN ?

There's your first big problem!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Back when CNN first started, and Ted Turner owned it, it was a maverick channel that was actually on the cutting edge - I remember them exposing the Iran-Contra arms for drugs scandal by showing Sandinistas in Nicaragua carrying M16s - that was some real journalism. 

Now, they are completely left of center on every subject, just like NBC and its clone news shows have become. They did okay during the war coverage, but their anchors all have a Democratic slant to them, and their comments are just pandering to the left and Democrats. Their coverage of the gun control debate (and their misguided efforts to rename it "gun safety") was totally biased. Their female anchors are all sniveling bleeding hearts (sorry, lady forum members, but they are), and the men are all gay or metrosexuals. I watch BBC America now - much better.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Our pol-correct Brit pinkos have just renamed a hall at Sandhurst Military Academy after a mideast King, you couldn't make it up!

_*"Fury over Sandhurst's insult to Mons heroes: Hall renamed after £3million gift from Bahrain king The Mons Hall will now be called the King Hamad Hall after the £3million gift
Was originally named to honour thousands of soldiers that died in the battle
Critics say the king is 'buying our silence' over alleged human rights abuses"*_

Fury over Sandhurst's insult to Mons heroes: Hall renamed after £3million gift from Bahrain king | Mail Online


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone else ever noticed that the wheel is spinning but the hamster is dead?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Hey, the Nobel Peace Prize used to mean something, but they lost all credibility with me when they awarded it to the Big O before he had done anything. All he did was talk about disarmament. I felt it was a lick in the head to all the out nominees and a kick in he groin to all previous winners.


The Nobel committee lost all credibility when they gave the Peace Prize to Yasser Arafat years ago. By the time they gave it to Big O, they were nothing but a sideshow in my mind.



LunaticFringeInc said:


> Dont we even give out an award for that sorta crap now...I think its called the Pultzer Prize or award, an award that actually used to have some creadibility in days gone by. Of course its stuff like this is the reason why I havent had a TV in years and havent really missed not having one. I wont get into the fact that I can pick up more mexican stations than I can english ones, Ill save that rant for another day...


I agree, the Pulitzer Prize has outlived its usefulness. It used to be reserved for journalists that actually did their jobs and uncovered stories and reported the truth. Now I think we need a new journalistic prize that more accurately reflects modern journalistic integrity. I suggest calling it the Putz-Puller Prize.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Did you ever wonder how our math system was developed and by who? I would guess not.

Arab Contributions to Civilization - American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee

BTW I'm Native Indian,Irish and German


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

From that article_-"*The Arab civilization brought together Muslims, Christians and Jews*".._

Ha ha what bollox! muzzies hate every infidels guts and always will-

_Koran 5.51: "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people"
Koran 9.123: "O you who believe! fight those of the unbelievers who are near to you and let them find in you hardness; and know that Allah is with those who guard against evil"_


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> From that article_-"*The Arab civilization brought together Muslims, Christians and Jews*".._
> 
> Ha ha what bollox! muzzies hate every infidels guts and always will-
> 
> ...


How are "they" treating you across the pond?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have known where the abacus came from since I was in the 3rd grade. I never implied that the Arabic contribution to America and the world is any less important than anyone Else's. I am German too but we don't speak the old language anymore, It was forbidden. My great Uncle was a first generation American and took up arms for his new country against the tyranny of Germany. He died in struggle, a hero. It sickens me to see old pictures of German family members in Nazi party regalia. We left those trappings and all that was associated in the past and embraced Democracy and the American culture. We are a melting pot and our national identity should never be eroded one word at a time. It is a dust storm. We are great because of immigrants from every corner of the globe, not in spite of it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Did you ever wonder how our math system was developed and by who? I would guess not.
> 
> Arab Contributions to Civilization - American-Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee
> 
> BTW I'm Native Indian,Irish and German


It does make a person wonder, "What the hell happened?"


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> How are "they" treating you across the pond?


Our mainstream politicians are as useless as ever but things are looking up as the right-wing UKIP Party is increasing in popularity all the time.
As for Britain's large muslim immigrant population, they're sticking posters like this one up in some of our cities declaring their areas as "Sharia-controlled zones" and patrolling the streets to hassle junkies,drunks, beggars, prostitutes and gays etc-


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Our mainstream politicians are as useless as ever but things are looking up as the right-wing UKIP Party is increasing in popularity all the time.
> As for Britain's large muslim immigrant population, they're sticking posters like this one up in some of our cities declaring their areas as "Sharia-controlled zones" and patrolling the streets to hassle junkies,drunks, beggars, prostitutes and gays etc-


We can't say nothing about the 0.7% of our population without getting censored. The Catholics get labeled a radical extremist group , of course across the pond it's warranted


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll say it for you. If I saw someone posting one of those I would arrest them on the spot for vandalism. Mostly for their own safety.


----------

